# Rifled Tip?



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

What does the term rifled tip mean. I saw that some one was selling them on ebay.

Thanks in advance

Later


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> What does the term rifled tip mean. I saw that some one was selling them on ebay.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Later


Although I have not heard that term, Rifle Tipped it does not mean it does not exist! I would tend to think that the seller means it has a Rifle Shaft in the club. Rifle shafts have no steps in them. They are stepless steel shafts.
Post the link for this auction, I would like to see this item.


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

He might have meant that he had Rifle shafts that have been "tipped", meaning that a portion of the tip has been removed to stiffen the overall feel of the club.



-JP


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

JPsuff said:


> He might have meant that he had Rifle shafts that have been "tipped", meaning that a portion of the tip has been removed to stiffen the overall feel of the club.
> 
> 
> 
> -JP


Yes i agree i ahve seen many of these items selling on ebay mainly steel tipped drivers.


----------

